

Linux Timeline - palish
http://www.google.com/views?q=linux+view:timeline

======
abstractbill
Here's the same search on the timeline search engine that I built with a
friend last year:

<http://onetimeline.com/timeline?query=linux>

Scroll to the bottom to get, I think, a pretty good early history given that
it's all automatically generated. Shame we never got around to properly de-
duping things though!

It was an evenings-and-weekends project, written in Common Lisp (SBCL) and
running on a bunch of ec2 machines.

